# Old mouse. sudden weight loss, running in circles, balance.



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My oldest mouse, 2 years in june, is suffering some sort of affliction. I dont hold much hope for her now but id like to know what's happening. She has lost a lot of weight in about 2 days. Her tummy is hard but rounded. She keeps running in circles turning left and has lost her sense of balance. Her anus also looks strange. Slightly produding and red but this could be due to the weight loss. She won't drink or eat and is weak. Shes asleep/dying in my hand now. Im keeping her warm but not sure theres anything else I can do. I considered it could be worms? The other mice are fine


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

She just ate a bite of food and groomed herself


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

She doesn't have any whiskers because one of my mice is a barber.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

The circling and balance issues make me think of inner ear infections. I suppose a severe enough ear infection could cause her to stop eating and drinking, especially if its very painful. Lack of nourishment and dehydration causing the other symptoms? I'm just speculating, I really don't know. I wonder if an antibiotic might help.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I know that having a stroke can also cause the spinning. I'm not sure about the weight loss and all that, though


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd be guessing there's more than one ailment at play but I'm not a vet. Sounds like it's time to let her go.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have treated her for worms just in case. She seems very active now just rather unbalanced. She's very happy on a wheat bag at the moment. I have antibiotics if you think its worth a shot. She is eating and drinking fine now. She is still picky about what she eats so not starving. As in she only wants her favourite foods not the other bits. Thankyou for your replies. Im surprised she has lasted this long. She has stopped running in circles now too.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Well that was not what I was picturing at all, haha! It sounded like she was on death's door, not active let alone eating. Go little mouse!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I know I was thinking the same! Its like she's her normal self just alot skinnier and lacking balance. Shes still trying to scale her cage and scaring the life out of me though!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

She passed away in the night after all


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello AyJay.
Sorry for your loss.
She went together with my little mouse,Brownie ,I found dead in the morning.
Now they can play together on the other side of the rainbow.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. She sounded like a lovely mouse and I'm sure she will rest in peace.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I am sorry for you loss.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sorry for the loos of your doe. She lived a long life at least.


----------

